# Vapor barrier in a shed/ summerhouse



## 2dinners (Jun 9, 2011)

I have made a timber shed which i want to insulate should the vapor barrier go on the out side or inside if needed at all and what thickness should i use. Also should i do the roof as well or just walls. Thank you.


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

Hey 2dinners,

I'm guessing that the shed is an australian slang term for cabin? Because I don't know why you would want to insulate a storage shed

But anyway, in almost all U.S. states, the vapor barrier goes on the interior. You should be looking at it if your standing inside the house. The same goes for the ceilings and floors.

The vapor barrier always faces the conditioned space, i.e. the space you heat or cool.

For most residential insulation, a kraft faced vapor retarder like that on fiberglass insulation is more than enough.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?


In the South, the vapor barrier always goes on the exterior, pp.6: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu.../rr-9302-humidity-control-in-the-humid-south/

Gary


----------



## 2dinners (Jun 9, 2011)

London


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your climate/code, check with your local building department.

Gary


----------

